# Crappy things your parents have done?



## Invision (Sep 25, 2017)

Title ^^

Basically, what are some idiotic/crappy things your parents have said or done to you or a friend?

For me:
yeah removed
i got a little mad lol

Anyway, yeah.
Share please.


----------



## samiam144 (Sep 25, 2017)

This one memory I'm thinking of is almost the opposite of yours 
When I was around 7-8 I really hated practicing piano. One day, my dad was telling me to practice and I just kept refusing, probably because I wanted to play on my SNES. Well, after going back and forth about not wanting to practice, he took my SNES to another room and threw it at the floor, and the purple switches can flying off. I'm not sure if it actually broke but I haven't seen it since then!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2017)

They made me. Does that count?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 25, 2017)

The worst I've had was having my mouth washed out with soup soap when I swore. Looking back, it's kinda amusing. Especially given how me and my mother swear as part of normal conversation with each other now. Interesting how times move on.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 25, 2017)

I mean, (not to dis them, they are pretty good)

But, They don't want me watching pr0n, So I don't have my own device that has internet,
But they don't turn on any Parental controls, So when I use the laptop, I litterally could.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2017)

Used to monitor internet activity when I was younger.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 25, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Used to monitor internet activity when I was younger.


tbf, how is that stupid?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> tbf, how is that stupid?


Cause I was an adult when they started doing that.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 25, 2017)

Selling both the cars I grew on  (especially my mom's which I had filled with stickers), then again I got pick up her motorbike she got for her 18th birthday and barely ever used


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Not allowing me to play shooter games because it made me angry. the fuck.


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm 35 and my dad still thinks I can't cook without ruining anything.  So he tends to give detailed instructions for everything and I have nod and pretend I don't know how to do anything.

We had an argument last night over fucking sous-vide beef steak because it "LOOKS LIKE PORK, and pork can make you ill if you dont' cook it right."  He got mad when I corrected him and he went into the rabbit hole of "If you don't want to listen to me, then GET food poisoning."  The steak was delicious, by the way.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

Brought  me into this world....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2017)

D) None of the above because my parents love and respect me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> D) None of the above because my parents love and respect me.


That looks like a lie, doesn't it?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 25, 2017)

Didn't swallow my sister. I'm the first-born and I don't like sharing.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> D) None of the above because my parents love and respect me.


You were adopted, maybe if they stick with you long enough they will inherit a fortune or something


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> That looks like a lie, doesn't it?


Nope. I just don't have shitty parents.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nope. I just don't have shitty parents.


You had to be hit once atleast for bad behavior.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You had to be hit once atleast for bad behavior.


My parents don't believe in violence as a punishment, and any other punishment I've received (ie groundings, taking something away, whatever) I deserved. 

Just because you have shitty parents doesn't mean everyone else does. :shrug:


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 25, 2017)

When i lived with them? 

Made me clean my room
Made me eat my vegetables
Make me go to bed at 9.

Ugh!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My parents don't believe in violence as a punishment, and any other punishment I've received (ie groundings, taking something away, whatever) I deserved.
> 
> Just because you have shitty parents doesn't mean everyone else does. :shrug:


I don't have shitty parents either :shrug:


----------



## matpower (Sep 25, 2017)

they are alive


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 25, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Didn't swallow my sister. I'm the first-born and I don't like sharing.


Is that a Greek mythology joke I smell?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They made me. Does that count?


I read the title of this thread and was literally about to make this comment, and you ruined my whole life by making it before me. My life is now not worth living anymore, thanks dad!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 25, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is that a Greek mythology joke I smell?



No, it's a PSA to wear condoms, get butt lube, or drink a protein shot. 

I would totally call that female Greek child-eater, if I could.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 25, 2017)

Take away the chargers for all my game system for a year. A literal year, I had to play using power saving modes. Quite a creative punishment looking back at it


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 25, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> No, it's a PSA to wear condoms, get butt lube, or drink a protein shot.
> 
> I would totally call that female Greek child-eater, if I could.






Run in on them while having sex.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 25, 2017)

My grandparents didn't let me go for walks on my own until I was 14...  Life is strange.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 25, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> I'm 35 and my dad still thinks I can't cook without ruining anything.  So he tends to give detailed instructions for everything and I have nod and pretend I don't know how to do anything.
> 
> We had an argument last night over fucking sous-vide beef steak because it "LOOKS LIKE PORK, and pork can make you ill if you dont' cook it right."  He got mad when I corrected him and he went into the rabbit hole of "If you don't want to listen to me, then GET food poisoning."  The steak was delicious, by the way.


Pork can make you ill when you don't cook it right ? That's the first time i'm hearing that. Guess people in Belgium, Netherlands and France get sick all the time for eating raw pork spread out on bread.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 25, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Cause I was an adult when they started doing that.


well you said younger, so I was pretty sure you meant like 10+



Tom Bombadildo said:


> My parents don't believe in violence as a punishment, and any other punishment I've received (ie groundings, taking something away, whatever) I deserved.
> 
> Just because you have shitty parents doesn't mean everyone else does. :shrug:


You know, it's like my dad would smack us, when we were younger, but now, 
He just threatens, hes really soft now.
Like I can mess with his hair while he's on the computer, pretty chill.



Thirty3Three said:


> Made me eat my vegetables


I still Don't know why kids didnt like their veggies, they werent that bad.


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 25, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Pork can make you ill when you don't cook it right ? That's the first time i'm hearing that. Guess people in Belgium, Netherlands and France get sick all the time for eating raw pork spread out on bread.



There's a similar thing that's popular in Vietnam.  Delicious as a spread, but my parents are terrified of it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Pork can make you ill when you don't cook it right ? That's the first time i'm hearing that. Guess people in Belgium, Netherlands and France get sick all the time for eating raw pork spread out on bread.


This was actually a legitimate concern (along with various other "don't eat XYZ when raw") for multiple reasons, the main one being poor food sanitation. In the last 20 years or so (for pork, anyways), it's become extremely rare for a person to be sick because of raw/undercooked food thanks to recent food sanitation laws, but if you lived before those sanitation laws were created then yes, it was a huge concern. Which is why a lot of older people will give you that "don't eat raw pork, you'll get sick" claim, because in their time it was 100% true. It's just in the same vein as those other "unfounded" wives tales, like not touching a baby bird, or sitting too close to a TV.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 25, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> Run in on them while having sex.



I could have, but then that would have opened the door for me to be run in on. After seeing Smokey, I think I'll yell, "FIRE!!!!!" if I hear a bed squeaking.....but I think it's too late for worries.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 25, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> There's a similar thing that's popular in Vietnam.  Delicious as a spread, but my parents are terrified of it.


Here we have 3 kinds made with raw beef or raw pork. What's it like in Vietnam?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 25, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Didn't swallow my sister. I'm the first-born and I don't like sharing.


holy. **** this is the most brutal response and somehow nobody's acknowledged it yet.

Thanks so much for the chuckle LOL


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 25, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Here we have 3 kinds made with raw beef or raw pork. What's it like in Vietnam?



It's a savoury spread that's very similar to foie gras in texture.  Creamy, and slightly delicious.  Haven't had it in Vietnam (probably won't try it because the country is hotter than Satan's testicles in a trenchcoat), but it is used in "sandwiches" like a spread.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a disorder called Sensory Processing Disorder which, as the name implies, causes people to process certain sensory input incorrectly. For me, I have issues with noise. Stuff sounds louder than it does to a normal person, or certain sounds bug me more than they do for a normal person. Sometimes it's worse on random days. Occasionally I'll ask people to turn stuff down or stop talking for a few minutes because it's too loud and is starting to bug me. This sometimes causes my dad to get angry at me and start yelling because "we're at the dinner table and we're trying to have a conversation like a family" or for other reasons, which pushes me into sensory overload, causing me to start yelling back at him because at that point I usually can't control myself and I just act on impulse. My dad always keeps going and going because he doesn't get that I can't stop unless he stops yelling at me. It's stopped happening now that he's starting to understand how SPD works, but it kept happening on and off for _years_ before now.


----------



## mikey420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> The worst I've had was having my mouth washed out with soup when I swore. Looking back, it's kinda amusing. Especially given how me and my mother swear as part of normal conversation with each other now. Interesting how times move on.


got your mouth washed out with soup? Are we talking chicken noodle?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I have a disorder called Sensory Processing Disorder which, as the name implies, causes people to process certain sensory input incorrectly. For me, I have issues with noise. Stuff sounds louder than it does to a normal person, or certain sounds bug me more than they do for a normal person. Sometimes it's worse on random days. Occasionally I'll ask people to turn stuff down or stop talking for a few minutes because it's too loud and is starting to bug me. This sometimes causes my dad to get angry at me and start yelling because "we're at the dinner table and we're trying to have a conversation like a family" or for other reasons, which pushes me into sensory overload, causing me to start yelling back at him because at that point I usually can't control myself and I just act on impulse. My dad always keeps going and going because he doesn't get that I can't stop unless he stops yelling at me. It's stopped happening now that he's starting to understand how SPD works, but it kept happening on and off for _years_ before now.


Well, you'll like me then since I don't talk very loud.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 25, 2017)

mikey420 said:


> got your mouth washed out with soup? Are we talking chicken noodle?


Nice catch compadre. Soap. Edited the post lol, I'm tired today.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Sep 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> My parents don't believe in violence as a punishment, and any other punishment I've received (ie groundings, taking something away, whatever) I deserved.
> 
> Just because you have shitty parents doesn't mean everyone else does. :shrug:


Getting a smack from your parents for doing something bad doesn't make them bad parents, you flid.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2017)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Getting a smack from your parents for doing something bad doesn't make them bad parents, you flid.


Where did I say hitting your child makes them a bad parent? Oh right, I didn't. 

He kept implying I was "lying", so I made the assumption he had bad parents because he assumed "I must". That was why that sentence was on a separate line, to signify that it was a separate statement from the first.


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

my mom insists on buying things on Amazon instead of other sites. like for my birthday, when I ask for something from an online store, I get a cheap knockoff from amazon


----------



## stüssy (Sep 26, 2017)

Wanted a SNES for Xmas... got a mega drive instead


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

my parents are great, the only times that they have done something terrible is when i deserved it. a few things seemed uncalled for at the time, but looking back at it, they had great reasons for all of it


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2017)

If I should tell truth this time. I'll just say that my father left me and my sister abandoned. My mother was dead at the time.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Sep 26, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Where did I say hitting your child makes them a bad parent? Oh right, I didn't.
> 
> He kept implying I was "lying", so I made the assumption he had bad parents because he assumed "I must". That was why that sentence was on a separate line, to signify that it was a separate statement from the first.


Acting all pretentious doesn't change the fact that you implied that his parents were bad because they gave him a smack you spanner.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 26, 2017)

telling me that i cant cook


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

called touhou music an insult to music

i will never forgive them


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 26, 2017)

i think it is their right to, i don't like the extremes.
but if my child was playing on a piano and it was too loud and there was no way to adjust the volume ,i'd probably just break the piano into pieces.

anyway, as for my parents the only annoying thing i can think of is when i was little they sometimes would hide the dualshock1/2 controllers from us.

they often beat the sh#t outta me, but that i won't count. (i believe they had the right to ehem..)
that again was only when i was little, 7-15 yo.

middle eastern have strict parents i guess.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Pork can make you ill when you don't cook it right ? That's the first time i'm hearing that. Guess people in Belgium, Netherlands and France get sick all the time for eating raw pork spread out on bread.



Isn't that "rillettes de porc"? Because if it is, it's actually cooked in fat using a technique called "confit" which is basically slow cooking something in a ton of fat


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 26, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> Isn't that "rillettes de porc"? Because if it is, it's actually cooked in fat using a technique called "confit" which is basically slow cooking something in a ton of fat


no it's called Prepare or Filet d'americain or Martino wich is all raw. Used to be entirely made out of raw beef but they use a lot of raw pork these days to cut down on costs. Just raw minced beef/pork mixed with seasoning and oil.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Taking away my computer for 5 yrs for bad behaviour. Thats right. And that included no other media devices (phone, music players...) the only reason I got it vack was cause I once used a friend's camera to see the password when  my mom used this computer once, then I was old enough to not allow my parents to hit me or do anything to the computer.
Not that they beat me or anything anyways...


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> no it's called Prepare or Filet d'americain or Martino wich is all raw. Used to be entirely made out of raw beef but they use a lot of raw pork these days to cut down on costs. Just raw minced beef/pork mixed with seasoning and oil.



Ohhh I see, I think you meant "tartare". Yeah, it's raw seasoned meat, you can also do it with fish.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 26, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> Ohhh I see, I think you meant "tartare". Yeah, it's raw seasoned meat, you can also do it with fish.


Nah not tartare. It's almost the same but not entirely. Tartare you eat with rice, fries, potatoes and such but this is spread you put on a sandwich or bread. Just look up prepare boterham or martino boterham and you'll see it's a bit different


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 26, 2017)

Ricken said:


> My grandparents didn't let me go for walks on my own until I was 14...  Life is strange.


And that game sucks


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

stüssy said:


> Wanted a SNES for Xmas... got a mega drive instead


Really? I'd consider that doing you a favor tbh 



Dionicio3 said:


> Take away the chargers for all my game system for a year. A literal year, I had to play using power saving modes. Quite a creative punishment looking back at it


Damn. Were you able to borrow chargers from people at school?


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 26, 2017)

kumikochan said:


> Nah not tartare. It's almost the same but not entirely. Tartare you eat with rice, fries, potatoes and such but this is spread you put on a sandwich or bread. Just look up prepare boterham or martino boterham and you'll see it's a bit different


Thanks, didn't know that delicacy, always nice to learn some new things about food


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gave birth to me.


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 26, 2017)

rouge2t7 said:


> Gave birth to me.


You came too late


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 26, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> You came too late



Damn...Never lucky...no new friends, NotLikeThis


----------



## vinstage (Sep 26, 2017)

I don’t live with my mum for reasons of my own.

She was a pretty shitty person, but she’d never really remember my birthday unless her friend would ask what she’d bought me.

There are far worse things but if i’m honest, I’ve never been one to talk about my past like that and it does persee as attention seeking (in my personal opinion).


----------



## Taffy (Sep 26, 2017)

I shouldn't even be here.

There is "bad stuff" on the internet.

While this is true to an extent, I'm smart enough to know what not to click, where not to go, what not to give out online, etc.


So I just use the school wifi for everything 

It does a good job of blocking harmful stuff, so I guess there are no worries here.

Edit:

2 seconds ago somebody here made a blog post titled "I like dick".
School internet did not let me visit it because the word "dick" was in the URL


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 26, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I don’t live with my mum for reasons of my own.
> 
> She was a pretty shitty person, but she’d never really remember my birthday unless her friend would ask what she’d bought me.
> 
> There are far worse things but if i’m honest, I’ve never been one to talk about my past like that and it does persee as attention seeking (in my personal opinion).


And your dad ?
Sorry for my curiosity


----------



## YTElias (Sep 26, 2017)

Invision said:


> Title ^^
> 
> Basically, what are some idiotic/crappy things your parents have said or done to you or a friend?
> 
> ...


born me


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

oh, I forgot, the crappiest thing they did was get divorced


----------



## vinstage (Sep 26, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> And your dad ?
> Sorry for my curiosity


It’s fine lol. I don’t mind talking about it, I just avoid doing it when unnecessary. 

My dad has a family of his own, and we don’t really have contact. Not much point it’s just awkward lol.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 27, 2017)

stüssy said:


> Wanted a SNES for Xmas... got a mega drive instead


You should have called child protective services right then and there.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 27, 2017)

I_AM_L_FORCE said:


> Getting a smack from your parents for doing something bad doesn't make them bad parents, you flid.









(and actually studies say otherwise... They say it's bad to smack your kids [even spanking])


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> (and actually studies say otherwise... They say it's bad to smack your kids [even spanking])


<insert comment about how the world is being ruined by the latest generation of kids who were raised by parents that didn't hit them>

Also this:


----------



## DKB (Sep 27, 2017)

not buy an apartment in park slope that would have been worth millions today because my mother was an idiot


----------



## Kourin (Sep 27, 2017)

Invision said:


> I was just sitting at my piano, trying to work on getting MEGALOVANIA right.
> It's pretty loud, and my parents literally hate it.
> Thing is, I like playing it, and my friends love hearing it.
> So anyway, I was practicing, then right before I was done my mom started yelling at me to stop.
> ...



Sounds like your parents have asked you on multiple occasions in the past to not do something, you keep doing it and they punished you. Doesn't sound like they're doing something crappy, sounds like you're disobeying their rules under their roof. Also homework does exist, as does taking pen to paper or using public library/school computers.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2017)

The worst thing my Dad did was not being the overprotective and strict and overly anxious parent that he was. My Dad refused to go to the doctor and he died two weeks ago because of it. I miss my overprotective Dad!

Sorry to depress anyone, I just felt like sharing :I You really can't force a grown man to do what you want...It's not ethical...But I of course just wish he was here and healthy...


----------



## LeafAce (Sep 27, 2017)

At one view, this is sh*tty and another view. pretty cool:
I was doing homework when I was in 7th grade and it was boring and to me, didn't seem too productive as it wanted me to use this stupid method of Algebra using _Algebra Tiles_.
My dad always wants me to do my homework right when I get home. I do it, but 30 minutes after coming back. This wasn't the crappy part. Star Trek (the best series) was being aired back-to-back. My dad called me down to watch it but I had this humongous (isthatsexualharrassment?) pile of homework and when I told my dad, he said "Screw your homework! Star Trek is more important!" Needless to say, that was unexpected of him. While I enjoyed it a lot, I didn't get a good grade the next day. My dad is cool. (oh wait, this is for crappy parents...)


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 27, 2017)

Destroying my DS lite (was an accident tho and they had it replaced so... [thanks, mom])

Hitting me for eating something that IS meant to be eaten with your hands with my hands, I
remember it was my dad who hit me, he hit me pretty hard.

Giving my cats (2) away

Giving away -most- of my toys, but now I think it was okay since now I know those went to charity

Selling my favorite plushie (RECENT) ;_;


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok, mine is a bit long, and I think I'm probably significantly older than most of you youngsters... Also this gets a little graphic...

I've pretty much always hated my dad. Basically he's the adult form of a childhood bully, he throws temper tantrums whenever he doesn't get his way. He punched me in the face several times during my childhood, we sometimes ended up having fist fights. Yes, he was a "provider" for the family, but he never actually took the role of being a dad, unless it was to dish out punishment. But what I hate him for most happened when I was a little kid. He had a beef cattle farm, and we had a dog that was a Siberian Husky. One day the dog got loose off of his chain and started chasing cattle, my dad came in the house and grabbed the shotgun. It was pretty early in the morning, my mom was still sleeping. I tried to wake her up, but she said no, he wouldn't shoot the dog, and that he probably was just going to shoot it in the air to scare him and get him to stop chasing the cows.

Well, sure enough he shot the dog. And to make matters even worse, he had the nerve to brag about it when he came home. He had the dog's collar in his hand and held it up high like a fucking trophy. He actually was prideful for shooting our dog.

I used to have a very good relationship with my mom, up until a few years ago. I was circumcised shortly after birth, as most American kids were at the time. I never liked the fact that I was circumcised, but I never really did much research into it. I'm Christian, and when I first asked my mom about circumcision she told me that it was a commandment from God, and that it was cleaner and healthier. For a long time, those answers were enough for me, and I just lived with it. It certainly wasn't anything I'd want to go to hell over.

Fast-forward around a decade and a half later, I meet my future wife. And she already has a baby boy from a previous marriage. We got along great, and as our relationship grew I began to ponder more and more about our future. And eventually I thought about circumcision. Whenever we'd have more children, would I want my boys circumcised? I still didn't like being circumcised, but for the reasons above, I really wasn't sure about my future sons. And since it's permanently cutting off a piece of your child's body, I figured I at least owed it to them to do some research first. In doing my research, I found out several things. First of all, in regards to religion, while circumcision was a commandment in the Old Testament, it was basically rescinded in the New Testament. So while for Jewish people it still makes sense to circumcise their sons, Christians should not. Also, in America our right to freedom of religion is guaranteed by the Constitution. So even if circumcision was a commandment from God, to circumcise me based on that would infringe on my right to practice whatever religion (or lack thereof) that I might want. As for circumcision being healthier and cleaner, that's bullshit. Worldwide, about 80% of men are left intact. Many countries don't routinely circumcise their boys, including Europe, Finland, Japan, China. These countries don't struggle with health problems from it. Chances are less than 1 in 10,000 that you'll ever have a medical need for a circumcision. Plus, that's not how medicine is supposed to work. We don't cut off perfectly healthy body tissue off to prevent a perceived risk of infection. A girl has a much higher chance of developing breast cancer than a man will ever have of needing a circumcision, but of course you don't see us giving baby girls mastectomies... Also I found out that the foreskin actually contains ~20,000 of the most sensual nerve endings a man will ever have, and also helps protect the glans. Overall it turns out it's actually pretty beneficial to keep it.

Well, I later got into Intactivism and started sharing anti-circumcision memes on Facebook. I'm not friends with my mom on Facebook, but the posts were public and she saw them, and she was enraged. She called me up while I was at work and ridiculed me for my feelings. She started a flame war with a bunch of other intactivists online, and basically threw every insult she could at me, including other personal issues such as my weight.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not really mad at my mom for circumcising me, it was very common in America. But what I am mad about is her reaction to how I feel about it, and her refusal to acknowledge that she violated my human right to genital integrity. She also never got along with my wife, or considered my wife's son to be her grandchild, even now that I'm married. After years of every conversation I had with her just ending in a bunch of screaming and arguing, I stopped talking to her. We've been estranged for the past two years.

Yeah, I hate my parents.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 27, 2017)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> . I'm Christian


I didnt know that "Christians" Did circumcision?
I read all of your post, but why did your mom do it?

I am curious, I am catholic, we don't do that, I am just curious?
If you want we can take this to pm


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 27, 2017)

when I had been bad my dad would take the RF block out of the back of the N64, so one day I was a utter genius and I super glued it into the console....ahhh the satisfaction as he went to pull it out and failed was amazing.......shame it only lasted 2 minutes as he took the whole console and I didn't get it back for a week ........i realised my assumption of my genius was vastly exaggerated


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Sep 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I didnt know that "Christians" Did circumcision?
> I read all of your post, but why did your mom do it?
> 
> I am curious, I am catholic, we don't do that, I am just curious?
> If you want we can take this to pm



Well, they're not supposed to, but a lot of Christians are misled because of God's commandment to Abraham to circumcise (Genesis 17:10-14). But there are several parts of the New Testament that say otherwise (Galatians 5:2 and 5:6 are favorites of mine).


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 27, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> when I had been bad my dad would take the RF block out of the back of the N64, so one day I was a utter genius and I super glued it into the console....ahhh the satisfaction as he went to pull it out and failed was amazing.......shame it only lasted 2 minutes as he took the whole console and I didn't get it back for a week ........i realised my assumption of my genius was vastly exaggerated


I love how that works, you(I) Think I am a genius in doing something like that, and it just gets worse.

My dads pretty cool, Helps me with projects, there when I need him.
sometimes though, he yells at me and my brother for fighting,
When really we are just discussing some stuff.
And don't get me started on my brother <_<


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I love how that works, you(I) Think I am a genius in doing something like that, and it just gets worse.
> 
> My dads pretty cool, Helps me with projects, there when I need him.
> sometimes though, he yells at me and my brother for fighting,
> ...


yeah I don't blame him, good life lesson, don't be a smart arse


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Sep 27, 2017)

Without being specific, physical and mental abuse from my father.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I love how that works, you(I) Think I am a genius in doing something like that, and it just gets worse.
> 
> My dads pretty cool, Helps me with projects, there when I need him.
> sometimes though, he yells at me and my brother for fighting,
> ...


That's why y'all gotta be a real genius like me.  My parents took away my little 13" CRT TV.  Little did they know, I had a TV Tuner for my computer so I hooked my gamecube up to that and I was good to go.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 27, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> That's why y'all gotta be a real genius like me.  My parents took away my little 13" CRT TV.  Little did they know, I had a TV Tuner for my computer so I hooked my gamecube up to that and I was good to go.


Until they find out you have a tv tuner, and take you pc


----------



## fatsquirrel (Sep 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They made me. Does that count?


my brother from another mother


----------



## orangy57 (Sep 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I mean, (not to dis them, they are pretty good)
> 
> But, They don't want me watching pr0n, So I don't have my own device that has internet,
> But they don't turn on any Parental controls, So when I use the laptop, I litterally could.



yo if your parents won't let you beat your meat there's an issue going on

don't die from blueballs my friend


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 27, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> yo if your parents won't let you beat your meat there's an issue going on


Or there isnt and they are just watching over me....


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 27, 2017)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> Ok, mine is a bit long, and I think I'm probably significantly older than most of you youngsters... Also this gets a little graphic...
> 
> I've pretty much always hated my dad. Basically he's the adult form of a childhood bully, he throws temper tantrums whenever he doesn't get his way. He punched me in the face several times during my childhood, we sometimes ended up having fist fights. Yes, he was a "provider" for the family, but he never actually took the role of being a dad, unless it was to dish out punishment. But what I hate him for most happened when I was a little kid. He had a beef cattle farm, and we had a dog that was a Siberian Husky. One day the dog got loose off of his chain and started chasing cattle, my dad came in the house and grabbed the shotgun. It was pretty early in the morning, my mom was still sleeping. I tried to wake her up, but she said no, he wouldn't shoot the dog, and that he probably was just going to shoot it in the air to scare him and get him to stop chasing the cows.
> 
> ...


What a couple of crappy parents , no offense


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Taking away my computer for 5 yrs for bad behaviour. Thats right. And that included no other media devices (phone, music players...) the only reason I got it vack was cause I once used a friend's camera to see the password when  my mom used this computer once, then I was old enough to not allow my parents to hit me or do anything to the computer.
> Not that they beat me or anything anyways...


dang dude


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Sep 27, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> What a couple of crappy parents , no offense


No offense taken, I highly agree!


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Until they find out you have a tv tuner, and take you pc


If they had (which they didn't and I am well beyond the age of having parents confiscating entertainment), then I'd have moved on to plan C: my GBA TV Tuner.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 28, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> If they had (which they didn't and I am well beyond the age of having parents confiscating entertainment), then I'd have moved on to plan C: my GBA TV Tuner.


I guess if your that desperate


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I guess if your that desperate


Wouldn't you be desperate to continue playing Metroid Freaking Prime?


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Sep 28, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> If they had (which they didn't and I am well beyond the age of having parents confiscating entertainment), then I'd have moved on to plan C: my GBA TV Tuner.



I had one of those GBA TV Tuners! It was awesome! Lol brought it to the school cafeteria once, had my xbox in my backpack, plugged it in to a nearby outlet and was playing Xbox in the school cafeteria!


----------

